# gnome-3.10 no apaga.[SOLUCIONADO]

## esteban_conde

Hola amigos:

Tengo un problema con gnome-3.10 y es que no sale el botón de apagar en el menú integrado, he leído en uno de los sitios que gnome-3.10 no tiene habilitado el apagado desde el escritorio (supongo que querrán poner a prueba las baterías  :Wink: .

En fin escribiendo shudown - h now desde una consola apaga correctamente pero el comando gnome-session-quit --power-off saca un cuadro de dialogo como el de gnome-3.8 pero al pulsar apagar o reiniciar se queda como si nada.

En fin pongo el post sin mucha fe pero seguramente me hagais ver que estoy equivocado.

----------

## i92guboj

No tengo ni idea de gnome, y menos 3.x, pero esta característica, por norma, va siempre ligada al gestor de entrada. No comentas si estás arrancando gnome desde gdm, desde otro gestor, o desde la línea de comandos, sería un dato necesario.

Aparte de eso, a partir de gnome-3.8 entramos en el terreno de systemd, del que tampoco sé nada. Quizás necesites configurar systemd como paso previo.

----------

## ek balam

Según recuerdo (no tengo gnome a la mano) al abrir el menu sale la opción de Suspender y si presionas Alt entonces sale la opción de Apagar...

que puede ser que ejecute el mismo comando que mencionas que no funciona... pero igual vale intentarlo  :Razz: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Gracias por las respuestas.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Aparte de eso, a partir de gnome-3.8 entramos en el terreno de systemd, del que tampoco sé nada. Quizás necesites configurar systemd como paso previo.

 

Arranco con GDM este necesita obligadamente systemd al cual hay que llamar desde grub.

 *ek balam wrote:*   

>  Según recuerdo (no tengo gnome a la mano) al abrir el menu sale la opción de Suspender y si presionas Alt entonces sale la opción de Apagar

 

Desgraciadamente en mi caso no funciona ese truco, he instalado razor-power y me salen todas las opciones: apagar, suspender, reiniciar y lo puedo ejecutar como user pero tiene un pero no logro integrarlo en el escritorio y tengo que llamarle desde la terminal, eso es un problema ya que queria pasarlo a un disco externo y arrancar desde él, el usuario seria una niña de diez años y he elegido esta distro ya que tiene games-kids e instalaré gconpris (también se admiten y se agradecen ideas) por otro lado esta es la única distro que uso a diario.

----------

## ek balam

algo debe estar faltando en tu instalación... de hecho lo que debe salir es la opción de Apagar y luego al presionar Alt debe salir la opción de Suspender... puede que te falte algo en la instalación o algún permiso.

https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/shell-exit.html.es

----------

## esteban_conde

 *ek balam wrote:*   

> algo debe estar faltando en tu instalación... de hecho lo que debe salir es la opción de Apagar y luego al presionar Alt debe salir la opción de Suspender... puede que te falte algo en la instalación o algún permiso. 

 

No se si está algo mal o que lo han dejado así, me parece haber leido algo al respecto, hace menos de dos meses actualicé otro gentoo simplemente cambiando estable por ~ y me instaló la versión 3.8 de gnome  la verdad es que va muy pero que muy bién en todo lo que he observado, la version 3.10 por lo que he leido y he visto parece que quiere cambiar todo y es posible que lo que nos parezca un fallo (para mi lo es, que no se pueda apagar desde el escritorio) sea otra cosa.

Contestando a lo de los permisos, como root tampoco sale ese botón y es entraño que en la publi salgan los tres botones y a mi no me salgan más que dos.

----------

## gringo

 *ek balam wrote:*   

> algo debe estar faltando en tu instalación... de hecho lo que debe salir es la opción de Apagar y luego al presionar Alt debe salir la opción de Suspender... puede que te falte algo en la instalación o algún permiso.
> 
> https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/shell-exit.html.es

 

en gnome-3.10 esto se ha reestructurado completamente, ya no hay que pulsar alt, hay un icono apagar.

@esteban_conde : esto huele a consolekit dándose tortazos con polkit. Tienes aún consolekit instalado ?

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *gringo wrote:*   

> en gnome-3.10 esto se ha reestructurado completamente, ya no hay que pulsar alt, hay un icono apagar.
> 
> @esteban_conde : esto huele a consolekit dándose tortazos con polkit. Tienes aún consolekit instalado ? 

 

Me temo que sí, en realidad se instaló al hacer emerge -uDN world y por eso ahí se ha quedado, si desinstalo ¿que sigue despues?.

La verdad es que normalmente funciono con la version estable de gnome, aunque cada vez parece más abandonada.

EDITO:

es que por lo que veo hay paquetes que dependen de consolekit.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # emerge -pv --depclean consolekit
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
>   sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6 pulled in by:
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

simplemente añade -consolekit a tus USEs en el make.conf y recompila los paquetes que tengan esa USE o usa el perfil gnome/systemd.

despues de eso podrás desinstalar consolekit. 

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *gringo wrote:*   

> simplemente añade -consolekit a tus USEs en el make.conf y recompila los paquetes que tengan esa USE o usa el perfil gnome/systemd.
> 
> despues de eso podrás desinstalar consolekit. 

 

Probaré con lause -consolekit pues el perfíl ya lo cambie creo que cuando vi que me actualizaba gnome-3.10, creo que el anterior era gnome-3.6.

Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

@gringo: efectivamente la culpa era de consolekit,

Como parece que el problema se ha arreglado despues de añadir -consolekit globalmente y emerger gnome-session de nuevo la cual ha actualizado 52 paquetes, marcare este topic como [SOLUCIONADO].

Gracias a todos.

----------

